
Ask HN: Smallest blockchain? - ateesdalejr
Are there any cryptocurrencies that focus on small blockchain size? For example bitcoin&#x27;s blockchain is more than 100GB this might be a bit too large for someone who only has say a 256GB hard-drive. Are there any cryptocurrencies that focus on having the most space efficient blockchain? Say, maybe a few GB?
======
tromp
The MimbleWimble design [1] allows inputs to be cancelled against the outputs
they spend, with no loss of security. Essentially, the entire blockchain
history may be collapsed to a single mega transaction, with all coinbases as
inputs and the UTXO set as outputs. In his recent talk [2], Andrew Poelstra
discusses the achievable savings relative to the bitcoin blockchain.

[1]
[http://mimblewimble.cash/20160719-OriginalWhitePaper.txt](http://mimblewimble.cash/20160719-OriginalWhitePaper.txt)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovCBT1gyk9c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovCBT1gyk9c)

------
wakeywakeywakey
They don't need to 'focus' on that, since there are various strategies to
achieve it without redesigning the blockchain as a whole. For example, there
are light clients [1] you can run which only download part of the blockchain
and still provide some guarantees.

[1]: [https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Light-client-
protocol](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Light-client-protocol)

~~~
ateesdalejr
The only problem I have with a light client is the fact that it is nigh to the
impossible to do any sort of mining at all.

~~~
useranme
I'm curious, why is it impossible? I don't know much about mining.

------
rhlala
The hole raiblock is 1.7g for 5millions + transactions

